# Does your dog like to play with cat ???!



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

For Simba "CAT IS HIS ENEMY FOREVER UNTIL HE DIE"...
He just like to play with other dog ??!
How about your dog ?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My two love my two cats. They will chase if the cats run though. If they catch up to the cats, the cats just freeze and the dogs go on their merry way.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

We have 3 outside and one partly inside cat.....they play 'a little', mostly its half hearted chase games....but they do lay down together sometimes.....


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Above all things (besides Mark & Me), Ozzy LOVES CATS! He'll choose to play with a cat over a dog every time. He loves dogs too but cats are his absolute favorite (cats, are not always amused ... but luckily, he's very gentle with them).


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Yes but then my cat thinks it is a dog.

Hooch


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yup all my dogs and cats get along, though Chrissy will nail Keira now and again if she forgets who the queen is :lol: but no cat issues


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*yes..*

rachel has four kitty friends here..who lay with her, and lick her head for her...and she returns the favor, although they aren't thrilled about her when she gets zoomies and practically tramples them...lol...


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know, Putz hasn't been around any cats up close and personal. There was one on TV last night and he ran to the set checking it out!


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

If you count play as chasing him when he runs across the yard. He's wised up though and just freezes, then they lose interest. Mostly though, they like one another but don't really play per say.


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Lovin' It soo much....*

Simba LOVE this video SOO MUCH !!!!
Coz cat is his enemy, so i picked this video and tell you that thus is SIMBA's favourite video FOREVER !!!





 

And HATE this SOO MUCH !!!!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Chloe*

seemed more interested in playing with Callie than she does not with Tolstoy. Callie and Tolstoy are beginning to play together. They are my four year old cat and 4 1/2 month old kitten.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady loves the cats. The cats don't care for him. They stay at the top of the stairs waiting for him to be crated before they come downstairs. Occasionally he will catch Paisley who is 16. When he does, he just wants to give him kisses. I am tempted to get a cat that is just his.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Geddy would LUV to play with our cat. But she is 12 years old and not for it AT ALL. She just runs away and hisses. The other day we were at the vet and they have this black cat that is soooo calm and laid back. Geddy got up real close and personal and got a good sniff in... then up came the paw for "let's play!" and the cat yawned and decided "um beast... I don't think so!" and walked away very calmly lol!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Charlie doesn't bother with the cats at all, so I don't know if he likes them or not. He doesn't bother with my cockapoo either, but for some reason he loves starting things up with my eskipoo. He taps her lightly on the butt and it all starts.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> Charlie doesn't bother with the cats at all, so I don't know if he likes them or not. He doesn't bother with my cockapoo either, but for some reason he loves starting things up with my eskipoo. He taps her lightly on the butt and it all starts.


It is so funny how pets are so much like people. One of my cats loved one of my German Shepherds. She loved to stand on the counter, and whack her ears, but yet, she and my Great Pyrenees could be walking right by each other, and I don't think they ever acknowledged each other.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Buddy*

is tolerant of the kitten.


----------



## bellagirl (Feb 10, 2007)

We don't have any cats and we are in a neighborhood that is still being developed so I don't even see any cats outside. I wonder what she would do....she is very curious about the squirrels when we visit my mother.


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

My golden boys love their kitty. I got the cat when I had Zulu... she was actually only suppose to be a foster until she hit 8 weeks, she came at about 6. But Zulu loved her so much... so he got to keep the kitty. Now he's gone and she has to make due with Boone. 

Zulu and the kitty would always sleep touching each other. He'd drop toys on or next to her in a failed effort to get her to play with them. They'd play fight with each other and it would usually end by her hanging, by her teeth, off his lips and him whining for a human to come save him.  They really were best buds. 










I love this photo of them sleeping together (at least until I woke Zulu up taking the photo). They both had their absolute favorite things. He had a ball and she had a crinkly bag. 









And now she has Boone. She still always sleeps on or next to him. He doesn't really understand and half the time ends up rolling over or stepping on her. They don't play games together in the same way. She runs around during her "wild" moments and he follows her room to room tail wagging with a dumb grin on his face. "We're having fun, yay! we're fun, I have no clue what we're doing, but I'm having fun!" 

Here's a photo I just snapped of the two of them. She's trying to go to bed, he's waiting for me.


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

My dog 100000000000000000000000000000% HATE CAT...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson loves his kitty....Leia. They play and wrestle together all the time. She'll tease him....laying on the floor looking at him, and wagging her tail....and then BAM!! it's off and Carson is chasing her. He'll get ahold of her and just sit on her..... They play great together....but won't cuddle. Maybe as they get older... we'll see.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine would eat the cat......


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

My two goldens (Tanner and Tucker) will play with our two cats. Darby is 5 yrs. old and Dory (finding nemo - short term memory loss) is 3 yrs. old. Dory instigates it alot. She tries to run in between them when they are playing fetch, if one of the boys walks past her when she in in a chair they are free game. And then a few hours later they will sleep together. Too cute.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Kimm said:


> My two love my two cats. They will chase if the cats run though. If they catch up to the cats, the cats just freeze and the dogs go on their merry way.


That's how Cosmo and Samson are too. They will lie together and sleep....or the cat will rub up along side of either of them, but if she runs....they chase...


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I'll have to say... Maybe  ... All the action is in the beginning on this - the rest is just a stand off. Neighbors cat is NOT afraid of dogs and Griff so wants to play. Tee Hee!

Video of let's play kitty part 3 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Nugget9806 (Aug 10, 2007)

Nugget and Eeyore were the best of buddies. There wasn't much they wouldn't do together


----------

